# Cách Kê Hướng Giường Hợp Phong Thủy



## NguyenXuyen (12/7/19)

Cách đặt giường ngủ đúng cách, hợp phong thủy là một trong những mối quan tâm của nhiều người. Một giấc ngủ ngon không chỉ được quyết định bởi không gian mà còn phải hợp với phong thủy. Nếu đặt giường ngủ ở vị trí không thuận lợi, sức khỏe và tài vận của gia chủ dễ bị ảnh hưởng xấu.

Trong bài viết *C*ách kê hướng giường hợp phong thủy, Dunlopillovietnam.vn sẽ hướng dẫn cho bạn cách đặt giường ngủ sao cho hợp với cung mệnh và phong thủy để tránh những điều xấu, mang lại những điều tích cực cho chính mình.






_Cách kê hướng giường hợp phong thủy_​
*Cách tính vị trí hướng dặt đầu giường ngủ cho các cung mệnh:*

- Xác định ngũ hành của bản thân
- Tìm hướng đặt giường ngủ tương ứng theo mệnh. 
Từ bảng trên giúp bạn có phương hướng đặt giường ngủ thích hợp để để giúp vận khí tốt, thịnh vượng, giúp cho gia chủ có được giấc ngủ ngon, sức khỏe tốt, tinh thần mình mẫn, thoải mái khi thức dậy. Ngược lại nếu đặt sai vị trí thì giấc ngủ sẽ bị ảnh hưởng xấu.






_Cách tính vị trí hướng đầu giường và chọn hướng kê giường hợp mệnh_​
*Các nguyên tắc cần lưu ý khi đặt giường ngủ:*

*► Không nên:*

*1. Không nên kê giường dưới xà ngang*
Phía trên giường ngủ có xà ngang sẽ khiến gia chủ cảm thấy áp lực, không an toàn, luôn có vật gì đè nén lên cơ thể. Bạn sẽ khó đi vào giấc ngủ, luôn trong trạng thái mất ngủ, lo lắng và tinh thần không ổn định.

*2. Không nên đặt gương dối diện hoặc chiếu thẳng vào giường ngủ*
Điều này mọi người có thể dễ dàng làm được. Nhiều người giật mình, sợ hãi khi buổi tối tỉnh giấc đi vệ sinh hoặc uống nước và nhìn thấy người trong gương. Từ đó gây ra ác mộng trong giấc ngủ, ngủ không ngon giấc gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.

*3. Đầu giường không nên sát vào tường nhà vệ sinh.*
Nhà vệ sinh là nơi nhiều vi khuẩn và mùi hôi khó chịu nhất. Chính vì vậy, không ai đặt giường ngủ gần nhà vệ sinh cả. Khi bạn đang ngủ hoặc nghỉ ngơi mà nghe thấy có tiếng động do có người đi vệ sinh gây ra. Bạn nghe tiếng ồn ào ngay trên đầu mình sẽ vô cùng khó chịu. Từ đó ảnh hường đến giấc ngủ và sức khỏe.






*Những vị trí tốt và không tốt khi đặt giường ngủ*​
*► Nên:*

*1. Hãy đặt đầu giường sát vào tường*
Do giường có diện tích lớn nên cần đặt ở trong góc để không chiếm diện tích và kín đáo. Đầu giường đặt sát vào tường khiến con người cảm thấy vững chãi và an toàn hơn rất nhiều. Nếu bạn ngủ trên một chiếc giường nhỏ đặt ở khoảng trống giữa nhà thì khi bạn tỉnh giấc sẽ cảm thấy vô cùng trống trãi và cảm giác không an toàn.

*2. Kê giường ngủ để có thể tiếp cận hai bên*
Điều này giúp bạn tiến đến chiếc giường ngủ của mình một cách dễ dàng. Bên cạnh đó tạo cảm giác cân đối cho căn phòng. Bạn có thể làm tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng bằng cách đặt 2 bên giường một chiếc bàn hoặc trang trí thêm những vật nhỏ xinh.

*3. Đặt hường giường ngủ lệch với cửa ra vào và cửa sổ*
Giường ngủ đối diện cửa ra vào là điều cấm kỵ trong phong thủy. Giường ngủ là chốn riêng tư, nên đặt ở chỗ khuất, không nên đặt trước cửa nơi mà người khác đi ngang qua dễ nhìn thấy. Bên cạnh đó, để giường trước cửa sẽ cản trở việc đi lại, khiến cho mọi việc trở nên bất tiện

Ngoài ra, người ta cũng kiêng đặt giường ngủ thằng hướng cửa sổ. Nếu căn phòng của bạn nhỏ, bạn có thể sử dụng rèm cửa để che chắn giúp giảm thiểu tối đa ánh nắng chiếu vào phòng giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ thật ngon.

Qua bài viết Cách kê hướng giường hợp phong thủy, Dunlopillovietnam.vn đã chia sẽ với bạn những cách đặt hướng giường thích hợp. Hãy dành ít thời gian chăm chút lại cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn nhé và đừng quên sắm cho gia đình một chiếc nệm phù hợp với giường để hỗ trợ giấc ngủ sâu hơn

Dunlopillovietnam.vn​


----------

